# Timescale - Working Holiday Visa 23 Month for Brit



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone know the timescales involved in getting the 23 month Working Holiday Visa?

I have had a job pop up which is a 12month contract, and starts in 4-6weeks.

I know i need X-Ray and General. But, presume i go for the X-Ray and Gen. Med. today, and submit and pay for everything.

Are we talking weeks, months or years?

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

gaz_0001 said:


> Hi, Anyone know the timescales involved in getting the 23 month Working Holiday Visa? I have had a job pop up which is a 12month contract, and starts in 4-6weeks. I know i need X-Ray and General. But, presume i go for the X-Ray and Gen. Med. today, and submit and pay for everything. Are we talking weeks, months or years? Cheers


Assuming you manage to complete the application in full and online and immigration don't need any further info you will get a decision within a week


----------

